# Jeff's corn



## mama's smoke (May 19, 2011)

I just read Jeff's newsletter about corn, potatoes, and cabbage.  Love the idea about the rub/butter combo.  Jeff, when you apply the butter every 30 minutes, do you pull the husks down or do you put the butter right on the husks.  Sorry I'm confused.  I've smoked corn and put the butter on before pulling up the husks.  I also cut off the top couple of inches and use twist ties to tie the top of the husks.  Perhaps that is not necessary.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 19, 2011)

I did some corn a few weeks back. Pulled husks back, de-silked, brushed on some butter with a silicon basting brush, seasoned with Old Bay, pulled husks back up and tied tops. Into a 225° smoker for 2 hrs, came out awesome.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2011)

I do them like Johnny, but use Cajun spice instead of Old Bay.


----------



## mama's smoke (May 19, 2011)

Yes, that is how I do them, but I don't butter them during the smoke. Jeff mentioned buttering ever 30 minutes.  I was just wondering if he pulls back the husks to butter them.  And I really don't like opening my smoker that often during a smoke.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 19, 2011)

O.K.,one more time. A different method of smoking Corn is with no Butter, but with Mayonaisse.

I pull the husk back,smear(smear) Mayo. all over the ear and cover back up then roast an hour at225*f.They are scrumptious,no butter needed,maybe sime S/P.


----------



## mama's smoke (May 19, 2011)

I've even heard of Italian dressing, instead of butter.  I haven't tried it......yet, but I do plan to try it this summer.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> O.K.,one more time. A different method of smoking Corn is with no Butter, but with Mayonaisse.
> 
> I pull the husk back,smear(smear) Mayo. all over the ear and cover back up then roast an hour at225*f.They are scrumptious,no butter needed,maybe sime S/P.




That sounds good!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 19, 2011)

I generally don't open the smoker much but I do for the corn since I feel like it is worth it.. I pull the husks back, brush on the butter then pull the husks back over the corn.

Delicious!!


----------



## jirodriguez (May 20, 2011)

Mama's Smoke said:


> I've even heard of Italian dressing, instead of butter.  I haven't tried it......yet, but I do plan to try it this summer.


That is my standard method. I usually just fully shuck the corn and put it in a ziploc with a cup of Zest Italian dressing, let it marinade for 2-6 hrs, then either hot grill it or smoke it. Comes out super tastey, and you don't need any other seasonings.


----------

